# Finishing Olive Wood



## bitshird (Sep 29, 2007)

Can some one please offer a Newbie who just managed to get a semi acceptable finish on reasonably dry wood, and some antler a way to really POP the grain on what seems like the oiliest wood I've ever seen.
Of course this is my first custom order and I really hate to screw up, from what I've read, after sanding, wipe the blanks down with Mineral Spirits, and let them sit over night? Usually I 've been sealing the wood grain with Deft semigloss lacquer, then sanding progressively down to 800 grit with water, then after drying a few more hours applying 4 or 5 coats of CA then wet sanding with 600-800-1000. then wax.
Will this work on the Olive, so far the oiliest wood I've done has been Caribbean Rosewood.
Thanks in advance 
Ken Ferrell


----------



## fiferb (Sep 29, 2007)

I use a thin coat of CA to seal the wood and pop the grain. Follow that with 3-5 coats of medium or thick CA. No sanding between coats. Try and get it as smooth as possible but if not, the next coat will fill in ridges from the previous. Sand to 12,000 and then 3 wheel buff. Works well for me.


----------



## NavyDiver (Oct 1, 2007)

With the natural oils present in Olive Wood, I just sand to 12,000.  No other finish required.


----------



## tweetfaip (Oct 1, 2007)

Has anyone else had any trouble with Olive Wood shrinking. I made one a couple years ago that I had segmented and put in a purpleheart cross with a CA finish and it has shrunk quite a bit.  In some places the purpleheart is almost 1/32 proud.  It has also shrunk away from the centerband and nib.

Eric


----------

